# Firewire DVDRW no workie-workie

## jatf

Dell Precision M50 Laptop, built-in firewire port, SONY DVD+-RW+-R DRX-500ULX

kernel log says:

```

Feb  8 09:35:10 localhost kernel: sbp2: $Rev: 1010 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Feb  8 09:35:10 localhost kernel: scsi1 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

Feb  8 09:35:10 localhost kernel: ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

Feb  8 09:35:10 localhost kernel: ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]
```

modules loaded:

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF

sbp2                   17324   0  (unused)

eth1394                12628   0  (unused)

video1394              13524   0  (unused)

raw1394                19380   0  (unused)

snd-mixer-oss          13328   1  (autoclean)

floppy                 50460   0  (autoclean)

nvidia               1631168  11  (autoclean)

serial                 48772   0  (autoclean)

isa-pnp                30148   0  (autoclean) [serial]

lp                      6304   0  (autoclean)

vmnet                  19528   7

parport_pc             27080   1

parport                25952   1  [lp parport_pc]

vmmon                  23764   0  (unused)

ds                      7432   2

i82365                 41600   2

pcmcia_core            43680   0  [ds i82365]

snd-intel8x0           19556   3

snd-ac97-codec         42808   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-pcm                65600   2  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-timer              15716   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-page-alloc          6292   0  [snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3808   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            14176   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4144   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    34628   0  [snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3972   1  [snd]

rtc                     7196   0  (autoclean)

thermal                11744   0  (unused)

processor              17304   0  [thermal]

fan                     2432   0  (unused)

battery                 8160   0  (unused)

ac                      2912   0  (unused)

loop                    9244   0  (unused)

orinoco_pci             3300   1

orinoco                36492   0  [orinoco_pci]

hermes                  5796   0  [orinoco_pci orinoco]

3c59x                  26864   1

mousedev                4084   1

hid                    20996   0  (unused)

input                   3520   0  [mousedev hid]

usb-uhci               23372   0  (unused)

usbcore                62848   1  [hid usb-uhci]

dv1394                 18352   0  (unused)

ohci1394               25672   0  [video1394 dv1394]

ieee1394               46980   0  [sbp2 eth1394 video1394 raw1394 dv1394 ohci1394]

```

I had SCSI-Emulation on my built-in CD burner, but I removed it after I started having problems.

/proc/scsi/scsi:

```
Attached devices: none

```

No /dev/sd* to be found.

----------

## Sadseh

Get in line, there's already me with https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=133750 and some other guy with a problem similar to yours at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=133682 .

 :Sad: 

----------

## cyrillic

Try this. 

```
# modprobe sr-mod

# dmesg 
```

Your DVD should appear as /dev/sr0

----------

## jatf

Edit: I'm an idiot.

Loaded sr-mod and it found the installed cdrom drive (/dev/hdb) and was able to mount it with /dev/sr0.  No love on the firewire drive.

Some output from dmesg:

```
ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node removed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[080046090003ec69]

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged out of SBP-2 device

ieee1394: NodeMgr: hotplug policy returned -2

ohci1394_0: SelfID received, but NodeID invalid (probably new bus reset occurred): 0000FFC0

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

ieee1394: NodeMgr: hotplug policy returned -2

ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[080046090003ec69]

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

scsi : 1 host left.

Uniform CD-ROM driver unloaded

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged out of SBP-2 device

scsi : 0 hosts left.

sbp2: $Rev: 1010 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

ide-cd: ignoring drive hdb

hdb: attached ide-scsi driver.

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: TEAC      Model: CD-W224E          Rev: L.0E

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

```

As you can see, it finds the ide but not the sbp2. :/

----------

## cyrillic

Oh yeah, I just remembered

To get sbp2 devices to show up with a 2.4 kernel, you need to do this.

```
# echo "scsi add-single-device 0 0 0 0" > /proc/scsi/scsi 
```

Look here for more details :

http://www.linux1394.org/sbp2.html

----------

## jatf

Ah.  Thank you.

I wonder why that page didn't show up on the google-searches I did.   :Embarassed: 

Just to be clear, if I have SCSI emulation running on /dev/hdb, then that will be HOST 0, therefore, the sbp2 host will be HOST 1, yes?

I will try this later this afternoon.

----------

## cyrillic

 *jatf wrote:*   

> Just to be clear, if I have SCSI emulation running on /dev/hdb, then that will be HOST 0, therefore, the sbp2 host will be HOST 1, yes? 

 

Yes

----------

## jatf

Okay, this works, but only if I turn off SCSI Emulation for the ide cdrom.  :Sad: 

If I do not disable SCSI Em, then /proc/scsi/scsi is read-only and does not accept the 'echo' command.  The rescan-scsi-bus.sh script does not find the sbp2 drive, even with -c -l -w switches.

I'm okay with this setup.  If there are any developers who want me to do further testing, I'm willing to take direction.

Thank you cyrillic for your help!

----------

## jatf

It's actually a bit stranger now.  I do not have the 'hdb=ide-scsi' flag being passed to the kernel, but I did not take out my devfs modifications for ide-scsi emulation which is a file named 'scsicd' placed in /etc/modules.d containing:

```
options ide-cd ignore=hdb

alias scd0 sr_mod

pre-install sg          modprobe ide-scsi

pre-install sr_mod      modprobe ide-scsi

pre-install ide-scsi    modprobe ide-cd

```

and the scsi-emulation is working perfectly with both the ide drive and the firewire dvd.  The dvd drive is not found initially, but rescan-scsi-bus.sh finds it easily, and xcdroast is able to use it.

Mind you, I'm not complaining, I just don't quite understand.  I thought that the kernel parameter was required for scsi emulation.

Also, how do I change the title on this thread to reflect that it is solved?

----------

## pilla

Moved from IG

----------

## cyrillic

 *jatf wrote:*   

> Mind you, I'm not complaining, I just don't quite understand. I thought that the kernel parameter was required for scsi emulation. 

 

Passing 'hdb=ide-scsi' in your bootloader is only needed if you have ide-cd compiled-in.  Since you use modules, you have much more flexibility to load things in the order that you want.  In fact, you don't need to load ide-cd at all, because your CDROMs are running in SCSI mode.

----------

